# 41/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Mar 28, 2011)

We're quickly heading toward the end of the 52 week challenge. I really need to get back into it. I've enjoyed seeing all the photos but really let myself down as far as participating. 

Anyway, time for week 41. This week's theme is...

FISHING

It can be a shot taken during a fishing trip, a shot of a piece of fishing tackle or bait, anything related to fishing. Just make sure that the photo you submit is taken during this week's time frame. No photos from past trips. See rules below...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=548191


----------



## cornpile (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## wvdawg (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow!  Very creative Cornpile!  Is that a treble hook?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 29, 2011)

Very cool CP! Love it!


----------



## cornpile (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks you all,it is a treble hook or one point of it.


----------



## stev (Mar 30, 2011)

Mahi mahi eye ball of my mounted Mahi


----------



## Browtine (Mar 30, 2011)

I was sort of worried that the weather we're having might put a damper on this one, but we already have two AWESOME shots!


----------



## carver (Apr 2, 2011)

*Fly*

I don't Smoke,But I do collect.Have had this and others for more than 40 years.


----------



## carver (Apr 2, 2011)

Awesome shots so far.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 2, 2011)

Ain't been fishin since last year but so as not to miss a week of the CHALLENGE I came up with something that my brother and sister gave me years ago for CHRISTMAS that fits I do believe.....


----------



## carver (Apr 3, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ain't been fishin since last year but so as not to miss a week of the CHALLENGE I came up with something that my brother and sister gave me years ago for CHRISTMAS that fits I do believe.....



Very cute,looks like he's ready to go.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2011)

carver said:


> I don't Smoke,But I do collect.Have had this and others for more than 40 years.



My dad had one just like that when I was a kid!  Cool shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2011)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ain't been fishin since last year but so as not to miss a week of the CHALLENGE I came up with something that my brother and sister gave me years ago for CHRISTMAS that fits I do believe.....



Love it Mike!  Cool little statuary!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2011)

*Let's see now - go fishing or go hunting?*

  Turkeys called, so I guess this will have to do for this week!


----------



## carver (Apr 3, 2011)

Dennis,Back In the day I was cleaning out an old store and a display of these lighters were left,I got about 20 of these all different and never had been filled.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 3, 2011)

carver said:


> Dennis,Back In the day I was cleaning out an old store and a display of these lighters were left,I got about 20 of these all different and never had been filled.



Now that is how you start a collection!  Seems I remember another with little dice inside.


----------



## cornpile (Apr 4, 2011)

Great shots everyone.I remember those lighters too.Seems like there was a bunch of different ones.


----------



## Browtine (Apr 4, 2011)

All awesome photos. Great week!


----------

